# Okinawan Shorin Ryu



## lifewise (Mar 10, 2004)

I am looking for information on Okinawa Shorin Ryu.

From a student's point of view, is there any similarities to Kenpo or Taekwondo? 

What are the particulars required for ranking? For example, self defense techniques, sparring, board breaking, kata? 

How does the ranking system work for this style? What are the levels? 

Is there any organizations / associations? Is there a governing body for this style?

For those involved in this style, what are the pros and cons to learning Okinawa Shorin Ryu?

Is this a good style for children?

Looking forward to hearing more.

 :asian:


----------



## 2fisted (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Lifewise.  A good friend of mine is a Shorin-ryu black belt.  I have no experience in the art myself, but from what she has described to me, it is a very complete, but also very difficult art.  PM me if you would like to get in touch with her.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 15, 2004)

You might do a search on Shorin. For example:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3419


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 16, 2004)

lifewise said:
			
		

> I am looking for information on Okinawa Shorin Ryu.
> 
> From a student's point of view, is there any similarities to Kenpo or Taekwondo?
> 
> ...


I know that when you are watching a skilled stylist, they have beatiful forms....


----------



## brothershaw (Mar 17, 2004)

In my limited experience with shorin ryu ( in college)  
1- The black belts I met took thier art very seriously, and were good martial artists.
2- Only on a very basic surface level is it similiar to tae kwon do. ( i also practiced tae kwon do for awhile). Tae kwon do has more kicking and alot of high and combination kicks. The style of shorin ryu i practiced did not emphasise any kicking above the waist. (Many styles of martial arts, not all believe high kicks are impractical in actual fighting). Tae kwon do is more or less another variation of karate.
3- From my experience with it if the instructor is strict  and traditional like mine was I cant see any young kids having the patience for it. Not to say that it isnt being taught to kids somewhere by somebody. 
4- Although I was a poor student at the time my former sensei left a very strong impression on me  that has influenced my training today.
5- Most likely it will use the standard kyu/dan rankings of alot of japanese arts ( although it is from okinawa).


----------



## lifewise (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks for the breakdown.  :asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 23, 2004)

You can get some info here.
http://www.shorin-ryukarate.com/default.asp

 :asian:


----------

